# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Konkurset e pranimit ne univ. Shq. 05/06

## eagle_eye_andi

Ju lutem kush ka informacione ne lidhje me kete teme mund ti shkruaje ketu.
Jam i interesuar te di periudhen kur do behen konkurset,vleresimi, sa % do te jene pyetje te pergjithshme,sa % te deges (ekonomik vecanerisht), mesatarja luan rol.
Faleminderit!
ANDi

----------


## Kryeplaku

Andi kerko njeher tek faqja elektronike e ministrise se arsimit se mbase mund te gjesh te dhena : www.mash.gov.al

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Kryeplak faleminderit shume!
Kishte ca informacione atje,po ato te vitit 2005-2006 besoj dalin andej nga gushti.
ANDi

----------

